# Quicksilver, comment ça marche?



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2004)

j'ai téléchargé quicksilver tout à l'heure, seulement je comprends pas comment ça marche ni trop à quoi ça sert...un ptit coup de main please ???


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai téléchargé quicksilver tout à l'heure, seulement je comprends pas comment ça marche ni trop à quoi ça sert...un ptit coup de main please ???



c'est une sorte de lanceur! Une fois que tu as défini une combinaison de touches dans les prèférences, tu appuies dessus et apparait une fenetre ou tu tappes ce que tu recherches et cela affine ta recherche jusqu'à ce que tu trouves ton bonheur!

Tu peux définir dans quoi le logiciel peut chercher dans les préférences de celui-ci!
C'est un très bon logiciel au passage    :love:


----------



## Leehalt (22 Décembre 2004)

Quick silver est un lanceur (entre autres) qui te permet d'ouvrir une application, un document, une video, un lien internet, tout ce que tu veux en fait juste en tapant les premières lettres de son nom. Tu appelles Quicksilver en appuyant simultanément sur les touches Cmd et Espace. Une toute petite fenetre va apparaitre, tu saisis les 1eres lettres du nom d'une appli ou d'un document ou d'un site, et il va te proposer le fichier qu'il trouve le plus approchant. Si c'est celui que tu veux, il te suffit d'appuyer sur Entrée. Sinon tu peux appuyer sur la touche "Flèche vers le bas" pour ouvrir une liste des fichiers qui correspondent tu choisis dans la liste et tu appuies sur Entrée. Ca c'est l'utilisation basique, car QuickSilver permet bien d'autres choses grâce à des plugins tiers qui lui rajoutent des fonctionalités, comme par exemple l'intégration d'iTunes, du Carnet d'adresses, l'ajout d'une calculatrice, etc, etc...Je te conseille de faire un touor dans les préférences du soft afin de le configurer aux petits oignons, notamment afin d'ajouter à sa liste des fichiers à indexer tous les doddiers dont tu voudrais retrouver les éléments par ce logiciel. Tu en apprendras plus gâce à cet article. Voila!


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2004)

Ca ne ressemblerai pas un peu a Spotlight??


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Oui spotlight ressemblera à ça mais comme c'est dans l'interface d'os x ce sera encore mieux !


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2004)

qui sera mieu? spotlight? Quicksilver ne ressemble t'il deja pas a OS X?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Décembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> qui sera mieu? spotlight? Quicksilver ne ressemble t'il deja pas a OS X?




ben en fait quicksilver et spotlight c'est pas vraiment pareil mais de là à expliquer clairement


----------



## Dedalus (23 Décembre 2004)

si on choisit l'interface mini (à installer après) c'est vraiment remarquablement peu intrusif .
Ne pas oublier de cliquer sur rescan catalog chaque fois qu'on ajoute ou enlève qquchose.

Le module multipresse-papier pourrait être encore amélioré, je trouve.
Pour les anglophones, les forums Blacktree fourmillent de trucs super


----------



## kisco (23 Décembre 2004)

Quicksilver recherche uniquement sur les dossiers que tu veux. Et cela indexe le nom des fichiers uniquement. Cela sert à ouvrir ou faire une action sur ce document.

Spotlight indexe automatiquemen tout ton disque dur, et peut rechercher à l'intérieur des fichiers texte, pdf, etc... et dans les propriétés des différents formats, pour les photos par exemple, y a plein de caractéristiques possibles (date prise de vue, taille, etc). Spotlight est intégré à toutes les applications Apple et pourra aussi être intégré aux autres applications, si les développeurs le font.
Enfin bon pour spotlight (je ne l'ai pas essayé) je vous conseille de lire le sujet suivant : Découvrir Tiger. Manu répond à vos questions (long sujet mais très intéressant!  )


----------



## nicoludo (12 Août 2011)

Apparemment, quicksilver n'est pas capable de trouver un document exact. Autrement dit, si je recherche un document par son nom exact, quicksilver ne le trouve pas si celui si est rangé dans un sous-dossier (ex: User/document/university/info.doc)

C juste? cela n'est vraiment pas possible? (spotlight trouve tous les doc lui...)


----------



## kisco (12 Août 2011)

Comme expliqué précédemment, Spotlight recherche partout. Quicksilver, tu dois lui dire où rechercher, et à combien de niveaux de sous-dossiers rechercher.

C'est vrai que c'est un peu compliqué, mais une fois configuré comme souhaité, c'est excellent :love:


----------



## nicoludo (12 Août 2011)

Et où peux t-on configurer le nombre de sous-dossier dans lesquels il peut chercher? (Dans la section catalogue, tout est coché).
Je pensais trouver des réponses sur le lien de Leehalt, mais c'est un lien mort.

*C'est quand même pas trop compliqué de faire une recherche sur le site Cuk.ch pour retrouver l'article en question... *
 
En effet, cet (nouveau pour moi) outil semble bien évolué et donc utile ! J'essaye donc de bien le comprendre afin de l'utiliser au max. 

Autre question: Quel est l'avantage de Quicksilver par rapport à spotlight?


Bon, ben on va profiter de la remontée fantastique du topic pour déménager dans le bon forum &#8230; Qui n'existait pas encore en 2004.


----------



## kisco (16 Août 2011)

nicoludo a dit:


> Et où peux t-on configurer le nombre de sous-dossier dans lesquels il peut chercher? (Dans la section catalogue, tout est coché).



Une fois dans le catalogue, tu sélectionne le dossier voulu dans la liste, puis tu cliques sur le petit "i" en bas à droite de la fenêtre.
Un tiroir s'ouvre à gauche et tu as un curseur "Depth" (profondeur), qui te permet de spécifier combien de sous dossier inclure.

ça marche?


----------

